# Best design for all U/C skyscrapers in Latin America



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

List of buildings and towers *UNDER CONSTRUCTION* in Latin America above 200m (May, 2007)

Ranking/Name/City/Country/Height/Finish date


1. Ice Tower/Panama City/Panama/390m/2010









2. Los Faros de Panamá (Panama´s Lighthouses)/Panama City/Panama/346m (Central Tower)/2009









3. Torrena Zapopan Tower/Guadalajara/Mexico/336 m/2008 (On hold)









4. Costanera Center/Santiago/Chile/300m/2010









5. Trump Ocean Club/Panama City/Panama/293m/2009









6. Vitri Tower/Panama City/Panama/280m/2009









7. Arts Tower/Panama City/Panama/260m/2009









8. Ocean Two/Panama City/Panama/246m/2009









9. Waters Tower/Panama City/Panama/245m/2009 









10. Pearl Tower/Panama City/Panama/242m/2009










11. Aqualina/Panama City/Panama/210m/2008









12. Ocean One/Panama City/Panama/207m/2007









13. Tower Financial Center/Panama City/Panama/203m/2008


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

los Faros de Panama for me


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

Waters Tower


----------



## KevD (Jan 14, 2007)

1, 7, and 9 are the best.

I'm voting for 1.


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

number 4


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

12 from 14 are from panama! hno: why u dont make a panama poll? and put it in the right section please...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

nr.13 for me, but it's not in the poll? - atleast not with the same name...


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> nr.13 for me, but it's not in the poll? - atleast not with the same name...


Yeah!, that was a mistake I made, anyways that´s the spot for it


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

KoolKeatz said:


> 12 from 14 are from panama! hno: why u dont make a panama poll? and put it in the right section please...


Isn´t that great for Panama???, :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Costanera Center :yes:


----------

